# Article in the Guardian



## Alex (5/9/14)

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/sep/05/e-cigarettes-could-save-50000-lives-in-uk

*E-cigarettes could save over 50,000 lives in the UK, experts say*

Critics of WHO bid to curb vaping believe the devices are powerful aid to help smokers quit tobacco


Sarah Boseley, health editor
The Guardian, Friday 5 September 2014

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (5/9/14)

Yeah, I think the main "true" reason why people who actually are concerned about regulating e-cigs and not banning them in public, that it will attract youngsters or people who do not smoke at all.

The others that really wants it banned all round and who are not truly concerned are the tobacco & pharmaceutical companies. They are just losing out big time no mater what positive results are found with e-cigs.

After all that's been said and done, we cannot do much with what individuals decide at the end of the day. The choice is yours.

Hope this makes sense lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

